

Good News For The Innovation Economy: The Tide's Turning Against Patent Trolls - gwomble
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2013/10/20/good-news-for-the-innovation-economy-the-tides-turning-againt-patent-trolls/

======
gwomble
Love the "smallest scalable unit" principle the judge used. Ruled that the
troll could charge 9.56 cents per chip, down from the thousands of dollars
they were trying to charge small businesses. Need more of this!

